# Tote Hose auf fast allen Servern



## time4mot (5. November 2008)

Hi,

ich spiele Ordnung auf Stirland und bin LVL 24. Zuvor habe ich Zerstörung auf Moot gespielt (bis LVL 31). Da auf dem Server aber nichts los war und PVP nur ein Wunschdenken war habe ich auf Stirland neu angefangen. Doch jetzt das gleiche und wenn ich mir die Serverlisten so anschaue, scheint es auf allen Servern gleich zu sein. Der einzige gut besuchte Server ist meinen Informationen nach Averland.

Die Admins habe ich wegen diesem Thema schon angeschrieben und angeblich arbeiten sie auch an der Lösung des Problems, welches sie durch die Eröffnung so vieler neuer Server selbst geschaffen haben. Da jetzt sogar einige meiner besten Kumpels das Spiel verlassen haben und ich aber garantiert nie wieder WOW zocken will/werde möchte ich hier eine Art Unterschriftensammlung starten.

Bitte alle, die genauso denken wie ich und endlich volle Server wollen einfach kurz mit einem "+" antworten. Lange Diskussionen möchte ich hier nicht starten. Allerdings möchte ich diesen Link dann den Admins schicken, damit sie sehen wei viele Leute das Thema betrifft und sich hoffentlich schnell etwas ändert. Entweder fusionieren sie einige leere Server oder sich bieten kostenlose Chartransfers an wobei ich den ersten Vorschlag bevorzugen würde.

Deswegen mein aufruf an alle. Bitte mit "+" antworten, damit ich die Unterschriftenliste so schnell wie möglich an die Admins schicken kann.

Vielen Dank

Tirreg


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. November 2008)

Das Problem sind lediglich die Geklonten Server, also die Ableger, weil niemand von ihren alten Servern wechseln wollte...
Erengrad ist immer gut besucht.


----------



## Lurka (5. November 2008)

Du hast Dir aber ehrlich gesagt nicht grad die besten Server ausgesucht. Erengrad, Carroburg, Averland, Hergig... Alle gut besucht. Und ja...Mythic hat bereits gesagt das sie dran arbeiten, wird dann halt ein Servermerge kommen denk ich, wir werden es erleben.


----------



## Möllchen (5. November 2008)

Hallo,
ich verstehe das Problem schon.
Ich spiele auf Huss und Kemmler.
Huss ist recht gut besucht, Da kann ich mich nicht beklagen.
Auf Kemmler sieht man leider kaum andere Spieler.
Ein zusammenlegen mancher Server fände ich aber nicht gut.
Wie oben angeführt, gibt es ja genug gut besuchter Server. 

Transfer Optionen fände ich besser. Jeder soll in Eigenverantwortung wechseln dürfen. 
Das macht einfach mehr Sinn.
:O)

Grüßchen
Möll


----------



## BigChef (5. November 2008)

Naja, ich spiele auf Helmgart seit Release und ich muss sagen, dass man schon nen deutlichen Rückgang an Aktivität merkt, sei es in den T1/2-Gebieten (RvR-Twink = No-Go) oder sei es bei den PQ's (hab die letzte mit ner Grp in Kap. 10 oder so gemacht, seit dem nur stupide Einfluss grinden durch die Anfangs-Kill-Orgien). Und ich glaube nicht, dass ich mit Lvl 33 hinter dem allg. Schnitt liege. Wenn doch hab ich wohl gepennt, denn am Anfang lag ich def. drüber. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Von daher: +


----------



## Darokan (5. November 2008)

Richtig, es gibt zZ zu viele Server auf dennen nicht viel los ist aber es gibt auch einige auf dennen man so ziemlich alles im Überfluss machen kann.... RvR, Scenario, Burgen erobern, PQ.... usw usw usw

Das einige Server zusammengelegt werden sollten steht ausser Frage, grade die RP-Server wuerden davon profitieren aber mit dennen ist es ja überall gleich, leider. Ist und war in WoW nicht anders.

Ich war auch auf Moot und bin dann nach Averland aber wollte dann letztlich kein Open-RvR, war dann auf Huss zu Besuch und da war schon was los und bin nun auf Carroburg wo ich sehr, sehr zufrieden bin. Die Serverliste ist nicht immer Up-to-Date, manchmal zeigt er mir bei allen Servern den Status "Low" an und 2min spaeter dann den realen Status, kA woran das liegt.

Das der Anfangs-Hype ein wenig abgeschwunden ist, ist wohl auch war. Viele haben den kostenlosen Monat zu gunsten von WotlK erstmal nicht verlängert, andere warten auf den ersten Content Patch und natuerlich kommen zZ nicht mehr so viele Spieler dazu wie in den ersten 1-2 Wochen nach dem Erscheinen.
Ich denke aber bis zum Ende des Jahres wird sich da noch einiges tun und die Server werden in Sachen Popularität an Stabilität gewonnen haben... wir stecken ja noch in den Kinderschuhen aber Mama Myhtic macht das schon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. November 2008)

Eh und soweit ich weiß ist die Anzeige niedrig, mittel und so die aktuelle Auslastung, ist also nicht verwunderlich wenn morgens früh um 6 da überall "Niedrig" steht


----------



## Lurka (5. November 2008)

BigChef schrieb:


> Naja, ich spiele auf Helmgart seit Release und ich muss sagen, dass man schon nen deutlichen Rückgang an Aktivität merkt, sei es in den T1/2-Gebieten (RvR-Twink = No-Go) oder sei es bei den PQ's (hab die letzte mit ner Grp in Kap. 10 oder so gemacht, seit dem nur stupide Einfluss grinden durch die Anfangs-Kill-Orgien). Und ich glaube nicht, dass ich mit Lvl 33 hinter dem allg. Schnitt liege. Wenn doch hab ich wohl gepennt, denn am Anfang lag ich def. drüber.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Echt, Helmgart schon so am zurückgehen? Naja gut, war ja auch irgendwie abzusehen das der Zufluss an neuen Spielern abebbt. Habe atm auf Carroburg neben meinem Main einen T2 Twink und muss sagen dort gehts eigentlich, normalerweise hab ich Mittags eine Wartezeit von 5-10 Minuten, kann ich also noch empfehlen.

@TE

Nicht falsch verstehen, aber Du möchtest das alle die dafür sind was zu tun (NUR WAS??) ein + hier rein schreiben, und sagst im Vorraus schon "ich will gar nicht lange rumdiskutieren". Ja, was soll denn Deiner Meinung nach der Thread jetzt bringen?
1. Reagiert Mythic nicht auf´s Buffed Forum
2. Währe es gut gewesen wenn Du mal erläuterst hättest wie Du Dir das vorstellst. Servermerges oder Transfers oder wie oder was? Eine "Unterschriftenaktion" kommt niemals ohne Diskussion aus.


----------



## InvisibleJim (5. November 2008)

+
+
+
+
+
+
+
+
+
+
+
Weil ich es kenne, wie es ist auf einem leeren Server zu spielen. Da mein Char damals erst lvl 12 war, habe ich mich noch schnell umentschieden um nach Helmgart zu gehen.


----------



## feyja (5. November 2008)

bemerke auf carroburg eigendlich kaum rückgang, gestern wieder instantinvites für t3


----------



## gagaimkopf (5. November 2008)

Also ich spiele Destro auf Moot und die Scenarios gehn wirklich nicht oft auf.
Aber mit unserer Allianz machen wir fast Täglich T3 Raids und manchmal T4 und da gibts auch öfters mal Gegenwehr.
Also so schlimm find ichs jetzt nicht und mit den Transfers wirds dann eh besser werden.
Ich hoff halt Moot wird als m Mittel eingestuft damit wir nicht weg transferieren müssen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja abwarten und Tee trinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Gaga


----------



## fortuneNext (5. November 2008)

Also ich konnte bisher nicht feststellen, dass die Server zu unterbevölkert wären.
Trotzdem bin ich grundsätzlich für weniger Server mit höherer Bevölkerungsdichte. Mein Traum wäre ein einziger großer Server für alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sofern er dann aber auch stark genug ist, nicht überlastet zu werden.


----------



## ersoichso (5. November 2008)

vorab das problem bei dem te scheint mir die uhrzeit da ist auf jedem server "tote hose"
und sollte sich auf niedrig/mittel niedrig/niedrig server nix tun in zukunft gibt es ab dez. die moeglichkeit zu transferieren,wobei auf clustern der server meiner meinung nach nicht utopisch wäre


----------



## mezo (5. November 2008)

ich spiele auf helmgart und selbst in t2 geht abends noch gut rvr


----------



## epiphone2 (5. November 2008)

Spiele auf Huss uns kann mich nicht beklagen. Denke das auch in absehbarer Zeit populationsschwache Server zusammengelegt werden.


----------



## schwuppdiewupp (5. November 2008)

Auch die gut besuchten server sind nur zwischen 16:00 und 22:00 gut besucht.
Seit dieser Woche versteh ich den TE komplett. Habe diese Woche Spätschicht und kann somit nur morgens zocken. Bin im Moment auf zwei Servern "zu Hause", Erengrad und Bolgasgrad, eigentlich zwei gut besuchte server, aber auch hier morgens tote Hose, ich kann nichts anderes machen als Soloquests.
Hab ja schon ein paar Jahre Erfahrung als Schichtarbeiter in MMOs, aber so leer wie die server morgens bei warhammer sind, habsch schon lang keine mehr gesehen.
Geh jetzt mal wieder questen, Grüße.


----------



## Mikehoof (5. November 2008)

Ich spiele auf Bolgasgrad und merke eigentlich keinen Rückgang der Aktivitäten. Ich kann mir allerdings vorstellen wie es wäre keine Leute zu finden fürs RvR oder keine instant invites für Szenarien zu bekommen.

Die arbeiten doch schon an einer Lösung. Im Dezember wird es für euch betroffenen besser werden.


----------



## Dornröschen (5. November 2008)

Hahaha, selber schuld wenn man WAR zoggen muß!

Der Grund warum auf euren Servern nix los ist, ist ganz einfach! WAR rockt einfach net so viele Leute wie WOW und wird es auch NIEMALS! Ein Grund dafür ist mit Sicherheit, dass genau der etwas "niedlichere, comichafte WOW Stil" mehr Leute anspricht als WAR. Und eins könnt ihr mir glauben, ab nächste Woche wenn das Addon rauskommt, werden noch weniger Leute auf Euren Servern spielen weil sie einfach merken, dass Blizzard einfach die Games macht mit dem höchsten Suchtpotential.

Von daher von mir + damit ihr 1 vollen Server bekommt.

Grüße


----------



## DeeeRoy (5. November 2008)

Dornröschen schrieb:


> Hahaha, selber schuld wenn man WAR zoggen muß!
> 
> Der Grund warum auf euren Servern nix los ist, ist ganz einfach! WAR rockt einfach net so viele Leute wie WOW und wird es auch NIEMALS! Ein Grund dafür ist mit Sicherheit, dass genau der etwas "niedlichere, comichafte WOW Stil" mehr Leute anspricht als WAR. Und eins könnt ihr mir glauben, ab nächste Woche wenn das Addon rauskommt, werden noch weniger Leute auf Euren Servern spielen weil sie einfach merken, dass Blizzard einfach die Games macht mit dem höchsten Suchtpotential.
> 
> ...



Troll dich!

erster Post und nur Müll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (5. November 2008)

Es fehlen keine Leute die hocken alle in den Szenarien! --> Szenarien raus patchen!


----------



## Liyoa (5. November 2008)

Mit der Server Situation sollte dringend was passieren, auf Drakenwald ist es seit ein paar Tagen so das kaum noch ein BG aufgeht.
Also eher Frust statt Lust.

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## Geige (5. November 2008)

spiele auf helmgart und kann mich eigentlich nicht beschweren!
früher waren es mehr da gabs warteschlangen aber selbst jetzt ist noch ordentlich viel los
sowohl im opnen rvr als auch in SZ´s
trotzdem 
+
damit es vl noch mehr werden =D


----------



## Holgrim (5. November 2008)

@Dornröschen jungchen jungchen .... der war mal sowas von unangebracht.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber alles in allem kann ich mich nur schwuppdiewupp anschliessen hab zwar keine spätschicht aber bin durch meine arbeit gezwungen
nur frühs und sehr spät abends zu spielen dadurch fallen bei mir rvr und PQ eigentlich fast immer komplett ins wasser. zum beispiel hab ich die zerfleischermaske für die hexennacht nichmal ansatzweise -.-... also hergig hat sicher auch sehr gute hoch zeiten aber da schein ich wohl noch auf arbeit zu sitzen .... 

grüße holg


----------



## Mikehoof (5. November 2008)

Sorry aber was ist denn mit den Leuten denen Szenarien Spaß bringen? Ich hasse nichts mehr als Questen und habe auch nicht jeden Tag Lust auf Keepraids. Da mache ich zwar oft mit aber halt nicht immer.
Es ist natürlich etwas komisch das 20 Leute rumstehen und aufs Szenario warten während nebenan eine Burg fällt, vorschreiben kann man den Leuten aber die Teilnahme an der Verteidigung nicht.


----------



## Churchak (5. November 2008)

Möllchen schrieb:


> Huss ist recht gut besucht, Da kann ich mich nicht beklagen.



ja ?war gestern bissel t3 open rvr gebiet und haben da in allen gebieten alles geholt was ned der ordnun gehörte.wir waren in den rund 60 minuten zwichen 8 und 14 Leute und nun rate mal wie oft Chaoten uns gehindert haben zeug einzunehmen? genau null.ich empfand das rvr in dem moment sowas von tot das glaubt man nicht.
das lustige an der sache ist das gegen 20 uhr 30 im nachtfeuerpass die Ordnungsburg mal von 12+ Chaoten geholt worden ist nur warn die dann so schnell wieder verschwunden das man meinen konnte das man das nur geträumt hat. den rest des abends hat man dann chaoten(wie schon erwähnt) nur bestaunen können wenn man in das behinderte Tor ist.



> . Habe atm auf Carroburg neben meinem Main einen T2 Twink und muss sagen dort gehts eigentlich, normalerweise hab ich Mittags eine Wartezeit von 5-10 Minuten, kann ich also noch empfehlen.


als einer der eigendlich am anfang offen den BGs gegenüberstand,halte ich sie inzwichen für eine wurzel des übels.
ka es scheint ja nur wenigen so zu gehn wie mir,aber wenn ich tag ein tag aus die gleichen 4 BGs rund um die Uhr machen wöllte hät ich in WoW bleiben können da hät ich wenigstens nebenher noch anständg leute für ne PvE aktivität suchen können,wenn mich die ewig gleichen schema f abläufe in den BGs wieder mal zu tote langweil.
Und das schlimme man könnt es noch verkraften wenns nur im t1/t2 bereich so wär aber so wie es (zumindest auf Huss) ausschaut ist die gleiche kacke auch im t3/t4 bereich ned anders.alles rennt bg und in den open rvr ist tote hose.

fazit des ganzen,aus meiner gilde gibts die 1. abgänge die lieber wieder zu daoC zurückgehn weil da mehr los ist und DAS sagt doch alles.
Ich hoffe die server trans kommen schnell und ich hoffe das dann auch mehr leute den arsch aus den bgs bekommen.


----------



## Geige (5. November 2008)

sie sollten aber helfen und ich hoffe auch,dass
sich das im t4 ändert!


----------



## Slaycharly (5. November 2008)

Zock seit Anbeginn auf Carroburg und kann mich nicht beschweren, kommt halt auch immer auf das Gebiet an wo du bist, hab die ganze Zeit, so wies der Chosen nunmal macht im Chaosgebiet gelevelt,...bis ich gemerkt hab dass da fast keiner is...ein Gildenkolleg hat dann gemeint im Elfengebiet in Avelorn wär einiges los, hingeflogen und siehe da, allein im ersten Warcamp wo ich angekommen bin war alles VOLL von anderen Playern, ließ sich sogar innerhalb kürzester Zeit ein kräftiger Kriegstrupp zusammen stellen um der Ordnung eins vor den Latz zu klatschen und die angegriffene Burg zu deffen,...muss sagen dass das das erste Mal war dass ich da so nen Trupp zusammengestellt hab der innerhalb kürzester Zeit voll war und dann auch noch gewonnen hat, es war witzig ohne Ende....

Also wenn die Gegend in der du dich rumtreibst leer scheint, flieg doch einfach mal wo anders hin^^

(Gut der Server ist halt auch gut besucht...)

justmy2cents

Slaycharly


----------



## Asfayel (5. November 2008)

Dornröschen schrieb:


> ...
> Der Grund warum auf euren Servern nix los ist, ist ganz einfach! WAR rockt einfach net so viele Leute wie WOW und wird es auch NIEMALS! Ein Grund dafür ist mit Sicherheit, dass genau der etwas "niedlichere, comichafte WOW Stil" mehr Leute anspricht als WAR. Und eins könnt ihr mir glauben, ab nächste Woche wenn das Addon rauskommt, werden noch weniger Leute auf Euren Servern spielen weil sie einfach merken, dass Blizzard einfach die Games macht mit dem höchsten Suchtpotential.
> ...



Und da hätten wir zitiert einen Grund, mit WoW aufzuhören....
Zu dem Vergleich WoW und WAR: 
Klar, WoW kriegt mehr Anhänger mit jedem Tag, WoW hat deutlich mehr Spieler, WoW gibts seit ca. 4 Jahren......fällt was auf? Genau, bei WoW konnte sich die Community über 4 Jahre hinweg entwickeln und festigen. Was erwartet man also von WAR nach zwei Monaten?

Back to Topic:
Also, auf Egrimm gehts. Morgens, wenn ich frei hab ist auch net viel los, aber es gibt ja auch Arbeitende mit Familie, die nicht dauer zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und Abends, da hab ich die Erfahrung, geht die Post ab, hab kaum wartezeiten fürs SC und PQs mach ich eh mit Freunden. Ich werde aber schön auf Egrimm bleiben.


----------



## time4mot (5. November 2008)

Nochmal Hallo an alle die schon geschrieben haben und die es vielleicht noch werden. Es geht nicht darum, dass um 6 Uhr morgens nihcts auf den Servern los ist. Das habe ich auch nicht geschrieben. Ich zocke meistens so ab 18 Uhr oder am WE aber auch da geht kaum ein BG auf und das liegt nicht nur an den geclonten Servern wie der erste gleich geantwortet hat. Wenn hier Leute sind auf deren Servern alles prima ist sollen sie sich freuen aber was ich so mitbekommen habe ist das die Ausnahme. Deswegen habe ich auch geschrieben ich möchte keine langen Diskussionen. Wer mir zustimmt soll sich hier melden wer glücklich ist einfach lesen und zum nächsten Thread. Aber vielleicht haben das einige nicht verstanden.

Dann hat auch noch jemand geschrieben, ich hätte doch sagen sollen was ich mir vorstelle. Etwas weiter unten in meinem Post steht doch, dass ich das zusammenlegen von Servern bevorzugen würde (ich habe nur "fusionieren" statt zusammenlegen geschrieben) bzw. ein Chartransfer auch schon Vorteile bringen würden. Das sind genau die 2 Optionen die sich bei einem solchen Problem anbieten und genau das werde ich den Admins schreiben wie ich auch schon des öfteren habe.

Also bitte nicht falsch verstehen und genau lesen. Ich weiß, dass es einige Server gibt wo man Instant Invites bekommt. Aber ich habe jetzt schon auf 2 Servern gespielt und es wird nur schlechter und die Zeit immer wieder neu anzufangen, nur weil die das nicht hinbekommen habe ich einfach nicht neben Job und Studium. Also wenn ihr einen guten Server habt freut euch aber so Posts wie "bei mir ist alles super" bringt hier gar nichts.

Ich hoffe damit sind alle Unklarheiten beseitigt worden.


----------



## Geige (5. November 2008)

du hättest halt beim 2. reroll einen volleren server wählen sollen... =S

aber ein char-transver soll eh mit dem nächstem patch kommen also kopfhoch!


----------



## Mikehoof (5. November 2008)

Was soll denn der Thread? Ist doch bekannt das jeder seinen Char im Dezember auf vollere Server bringen kann.


----------



## Rauron (5. November 2008)

Kann Deine Probs voll und ganz nachvollziehen, habe auch einen Serverwechsel hinter mir, da auf Talabheim absolut tote Hose war. Also von mir bekommst auch ein 
+


----------



## Geige (5. November 2008)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> Was soll denn der Thread? Ist doch bekannt das jeder seinen Char im Dezember auf vollere Server bringen kann.


 das wollen wir doch hoffen ob GOA wenigstens das hinbekommt ich hoffs für uns
alle besonders für die die nicht auf nem vollem server spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## time4mot (5. November 2008)

1. das ab dezember ein transfer angeboten wird war mir leider noch nicht bewusst. wird dieser etwas kosten oder sind da weitere einzelheiten bekannt?

2. ein transfer ist zwar nett aber trotzdem ist man dadurch benachteiligt. kann man seine gilde auch transferieren oder muss man wieder neu anfangen. die probs würde es nicht geben wenn sie server einfach zusammenlegen

3. aber das ist wenigstens schon ein kleiner lichtblick.

4. jeder der mein prob versteh kann ja + und server namen schreiben, die anderen - und servernamen. dann weiß man wenigstens wo viel los ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (5. November 2008)

1) er wird soweit bekannt kostenlos sein!

2)wahrs. kann man mit der ganzen gilde transferieren

3)oh ja das ist er =D

4)ich verstehe dein prob habs aber zum glück nicht!

wenns soweit ist kommt doch nach helmgart je mehr desto besser =D


----------



## gagaimkopf (5. November 2008)

Was ich weis werden sie kostenlos sein und sie wollen es auch möglich machen ganze Gilden zu Transferieren...

mfg Gaga


&#8364;dith flüstert mir das ich nur 2ter war  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Churchak (5. November 2008)

gagaimkopf schrieb:


> Was ich weis werden sie kostenlos sein und* sie wollen es auch möglich machen ganze Gilden zu Transferieren...*


juhu!


----------



## Gronk (5. November 2008)

Mhhh .. verstehe Dein Problem zwar. Aber hast dich doch selber in die Situation gebracht. 

Es gibt einfach zuviele Server durch das geklone damals. Wärst aber auf einen der schon volleren gegangen hättest als Ordnung Szenarien im Minutentakt. Denn selbst wenn die voll sind. Ordnung fehlt eigtl immer.

Middenland, Carroburg, Averland sind alles Server die zwar gut besucht sind aber den ein oder anderne Ordnungsspieler sicherlich noch vertragen können. Wir auf Middenland freuen uns über jedne Ordler der kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nichtsdestotroz hoffe ich einfach das im Dezember sich das Problem durch die Chartransfers alleine löst und Mythic/GOA Notfalls noch mit der ein oder anderne Idee um die Ecke kommt.

Von mir aus reichts wenns nur 5-6 Deutschsprachige Server gäbe die aber alle voll wären. Ich für meine Teil habe nach 3,5 Jahren WoW eigtl. nicht mehr den Drang beim MMO mit den meisten Spielern/Servern zu spielen - Das ist mir persönlich total egal. Solange genug Spieler da sind das sich Warhammer rechnet für die Betreiber sollen sie nur soviele Server aufstellen wie nötig sind. Das erhöht den Spielspaß bei allen und sorgt weniger Frust bei Leuten die dann evtl. dem (imho tollen) Spiel den Rücken kehren ...

mfg


----------



## Cirdaan (5. November 2008)

Dornröschen schrieb:


> Hahaha, selber schuld wenn man WAR zoggen muß!
> 
> Der Grund warum auf euren Servern nix los ist, ist ganz einfach! WAR rockt einfach net so viele Leute wie WOW und wird es auch NIEMALS! Ein Grund dafür ist mit Sicherheit, dass genau der etwas "niedlichere, comichafte WOW Stil" mehr Leute anspricht als WAR. Und eins könnt ihr mir glauben, ab nächste Woche wenn das Addon rauskommt, werden noch weniger Leute auf Euren Servern spielen weil sie einfach merken, dass Blizzard einfach die Games macht mit dem höchsten Suchtpotential.
> 
> ...



Bist du der Affe der aus dem Zoo entkommen ist? War doch gerade in den Nachrichten ....

@ Fred -


Also ich spiel auf Huss und finde pass super, morgens geht nicht viel, aber warum auch ... ab mittag wirds besser ... und da ich eh nichts so ein verweichlichter Gruppenkuschler bin, ist mirs eh egal ... mir ist MEIN Spaß wichtig und nicht der von Anderen, und den hab ich ...


----------



## ink0gnito (5. November 2008)

Jo anfangs wird der server transfer kostenlos sein, zwecks testen unso =D
Irg.wann mal wirds aber kosten wies aussieht.

Spiel auf Averland, eig. relativ viel los^^


----------



## Protek (5. November 2008)

Ich spiele auf Helmgart und kann mich nicht beschweren. Mir läuft ständig wer über den Weg, gleich wo ich gerade bin. Das keiner in den Low Gebieten RvR oder an Szearien teilnehmen kann ich noch verstehen. Aber auch da hab ich immer Leute getroffen.

Ach ich find eure ständige WAR VS WOW Schlacht totaler Schwachsinn. Wieso kann man nicht beides spielen? ^^ Einfach mal ruhe geben auf den billigen Plätzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Früher entschied sich der intelligente Mensch dazu, ein seiner Meinung nach schlechtes Spiel ruhen zu lassen und was anderes zu spielen. Heute in den Zeiten von solchen Mmo Schrecken wie Hellgate/AoC wird immer auf der Konkurrenz rumgehackt, nur damit es nicht langweilig wird. Kritik an schlechten Spielen und den Entwicklern ist berechtigt, aber ständig den Ofen wieder anzuheizen ist total sinnfrei.

Ich für meinen Teil finde, das beide Spiele ihre Reize haben. WoW und WAR. Die Frage ist natürlich dann schon, was einem mehr faszinieren kann.


Bei Forenthreads könnte man auch nen Merge machen, zwischen Spielhasser-Heulthreads/Normalspieler Threads. 
In letzter Zeit liest man nur "Beschwerden, Kritik" fast nichts dreht sich mehr um normale Themen. Die Leute können nur meckern, ohne Witz. Als ob die Entwickler und GoA nicht besser wüssten, was auf ihren Servern los ist. . Ist auch nicht ohne so ein Servermerge, da es Konflikte wegen Namensgebung geben kann.


----------



## roflaa (5. November 2008)

also ich spiele auf stirland ... und da ist echt wenig los ...die t4 bg´s gehen nie auf .. die t4 burgen gehören uns tage lang ... wenn man t3 ziele einnimmt .. keine gegenwehr... 

daher 

+


----------



## warri22 (5. November 2008)

Es werden Neuanfänger abgeschreckt, wenn die auf leeren Servern zocken müssen. 

Die denken doch sie würden verarscht, wenn sie auf leeren Servern zocken und jeden Monat 13Euro dafür abdrücken müssen.

Dann hören die schnell aufund scmeißen ihre Schachtel WAR in den Müll.

Ich habe zuletzt den Gamemastern geschrieben, dass sie Spieler nach einigen Wochen spielen  auf 20 oder 40 befördern sollen, damit die noch ne Chance haben etwas PVP machen zu können. 
Wenn die das nicht schnell machen ist es aus für die Gelegnheitsspieler, weil die bestimmt keinen Bock haben 2-3 Monate alleine zu zoggen. Da ist war mal wieder nur was für die extremen Zocker, die nur 24H rumzoggen können. 

Jemand der nen normales Leben hat kann doch net mehr als ne Stunde am Tag oder so und der ist doch jetzt voll betrogen worden.


----------



## DerTingel (5. November 2008)

ich würde sagen, da bist du von not auf elend gewechselt. beide server haben in etwa eine gleich niedrige population. 
schau einfach mal in die serverliste. http://wardata.buffed.de/server
gibt mehrere gut besuchte server, aber du solltest dir überlegen, auf welcher seite du kämpfen willst. 
du solltest halt schauen, dass du nicht auf der seite kämpfst, die auf dem server eh schon ein übergewicht hat. klar könnte man denken : "wir sind viel mehr, dann machen wir die ständig platt". gut und schön, aber wenn die gegenseite nichtmal dazu kommt ne burg einzunehmen, dann kann man auch nichts zurückerobern. 
jedenfalls rate ich dir auf einen gut besuchten server zu wechseln. du wirst dich wundern, wieviel spaß man dort haben kann. die ordnung brauch auf middenland übrigens noch n paar tatkräftige helden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mfg

&#8364; @warri22: wie schon erwähnt, such dir n gut besuchten server. ich hab auch den server vor 2wochen gewechselt und meinen lvl25 zelot seitdem nichtmehr angefasst. bin dann auch einen gut besuchten server gegangen, und ich hatte zu keinem zeitpunkt probleme irgendwie anschluss zu finden. bin jetzt wieder im t3 gebiet, und es rennen noch mehr als genug leute dort rum, um mit ihnen quests zu erledigen. wenn du nicht grade zu "ungewöhnlichen" zeiten zockst (zwischen 2 und 6uhr morgens) wirst du immer anschluss finden, auch wenn man nur ein casual spieler ist.
mfg


----------



## zero05 (5. November 2008)

Gronk schrieb:


> Mhhh .. verstehe Dein Problem zwar. Aber hast dich doch selber in die Situation gebracht.
> 
> Es gibt einfach zuviele Server durch das geklone damals. Wärst aber auf einen der schon volleren gegangen hättest als Ordnung Szenarien im Minutentakt. Denn selbst wenn die voll sind. Ordnung fehlt eigtl immer.



Och bitte, wieso hat er jetzt Schuld das GOA zuviele Server aufgestellt hat?


----------



## Pente (5. November 2008)

Geige schrieb:


> spiele auf helmgart und kann mich eigentlich nicht beschweren!
> früher waren es mehr da gabs warteschlangen aber selbst jetzt ist noch ordentlich viel los
> sowohl im opnen rvr als auch in SZ´s
> trotzdem
> ...



Das Wegfallen der Warteschlange auf den europäischen Servern hat nichts damit zu tun, dass Spieler aufhören / aufgehört haben. Das liegt einzig und allein daran, dass das Spielermaximum pro Server erneut angehoben wurde.



> Die "sinkende" Auslastungsanzeige der Server hat nichts mit sinkenden Spielerzahlen sondern mit einer steigenden Bevölkerungsobergrenze zu tun.
> Diese wurde seit Release mehrfach angehoben und hat sich etwa versechsfacht.
> 
> Ständen dort absolute Zahlen, wären sie deutlich höher als zu Release.
> ...


----------



## quwerth (5. November 2008)

Es gibt dieses Problem auf den meisten Server, leider! Bei geplanten Events klappen dann RVR Schlachten, wenn beide Seiten Wind davon haben.

Mögliche Lösungen

Ich denke das die Anzahl der Spieler Pro Server locker verdoppelt werden könnte.

Kostenlose Transfers, Server übergreifende Schlachtfelder, +300% Erfahrung u Ruf für das töten von NPC und Spielern im RVR.

Feste RVR Gruppe im Menü unter dem Charakter, die durch klicken betreten werden kann oder durch betreten ins RVR Gebiet automatisch geschieht.

A und O sind Server zusammen Legung, nicht weil Spieler gehen sondern weil es von Anfang an falsch berechnet wurde.


----------



## Oglokk (5. November 2008)

Wie auch AoC hat auch WAR gedacht das sie sich einen grossen fetten teil des kuchens der MMORPG Community zu angeln und genau deshalb soviele server.Sollen sie halt wie bei WoW nen kostenpflichtigen Charaktertransfer anbieten dann hat jeder was er will.Ihr volle Server und WAR volle Kassen.


----------



## Sesi (5. November 2008)

fröhliches Guten-Morgen allerseits ...

auf Egrimm kann ich mich auch nicht beschweren ....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

allerdings muss ich dazu sagen das ich mich für Szenarien schon garnicht mehr anmelde.

In meinen Umfeld halten das inzwischen ziemlich viele Spieler so, dass eben eher das Open RvR gesucht wird.
Weil es sich eben mehr lohnt. im T2-T3 Gebiet

Zugegeben .... als Destro muss man sich den Kampf suchen ... aber die Ordnung hat dort immer das Rückrat und 
ist zumindest auch ausserhalb der Szenarien aktiv.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Immerhin bekomme ich so meine Freizeit sehr entspannt rum .... gestern musste ich leider sogar eine Belagerung
verlassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .... weil einfach zu lange hin und her ging und es in die frühen Morgenstunden ging


----------



## Bluescreen07 (5. November 2008)

quwerth schrieb:


> +300% Erfahrung u Ruf für das töten von NPC und Spielern im RVR.


So einen Buff gab es schon mal erst +50% im RvR Gebiet, dann 100% - ist mit der Hexennacht aber verschwunden!


----------



## Geige (5. November 2008)

Pente schrieb:


> Das Wegfallen der Warteschlange auf den europäischen Servern hat nichts damit zu tun, dass Spieler aufhören / aufgehört haben. Das liegt einzig und allein daran, dass das Spielermaximum pro Server erneut angehoben wurde.


 
ah sehr intressant =D
das gibt hoffnung,das WAR doch nicht wie manche vermuten immer kleiner wird!

gibt eigentlich Mythic/GOA iwo die zahlen der einelnen spieler auf einem server bekannt?
wär mal intressant das zu wissen!


----------



## Twibble (5. November 2008)

Gestern Nacht um zwei (nicht gerade primetime, werde das heute nochmal ein paarmal ausprobieren...) insgesamt 16 Leute Order auf Kemmler (alle level, alle Gebiete...), Huss Destro sagte mir 'zu viele hits', keine Ahnung ob das dann 20+, 50+ oder 100+ sind.

Interessanterweise gibt mir

/who Hexenjäger

eine Liste ALLER Spieler sowohl bei order (Kemmler) als auch destro (Huss). Hilfreicher kleiner bug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (5. November 2008)

ah sollte ich mal probieren!

aber glaubt ihr,das das /who wirklich *alle* spieler zeigt?


----------



## Twibble (5. November 2008)

Stimmt, die anonymen nicht. Aber die machen bestimmt nicht 90% aus.


----------



## skillylein (5. November 2008)

auf Talabheim gingen bishher insgesammt 5 Scenarien im t4 auf. (über 2 wochen verteilt). wenn ich am abend oder am wochenende nach chars von lv30 - 40 suche, findet der ca. 12 leute.

ich werde ganz bestimmt keinen neuen char auf einem neuen server anfangen. die sollen die server zusammen legen oder sich was einfallen lassen. wenn der server noch ewigs so leer ist, seh ich langsam schwarz.


----------



## Syane (5. November 2008)

+

Mann sollte versuchen die Server zusammen zu legen und dabei dann auf das gleichgewicht der Fraktionen Achten ...


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (5. November 2008)

Also das mit dem Servertransfer ist schonmal sehr gut, allerdings verstehe ich es doch ein wenig als Drohung.

Wenn man aus Qualitätsgründen seinen Charakter auf Eis gelegt hat und eben zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt einsteigen möchte, so wird man nur noch in den Genuss des kostenpflichtigen Transfers kommen. Also ein Grund mehr, nicht zurück zukehren :/

Ich hoffe jeder Account erhält die Möglichkeit mindestens 1x kostenlos zu transferieren. Wäre das temporär, würde man nur Druck auf potentielle Spieler ausüben á la Jetzt oder Nie.


----------



## Forfait (5. November 2008)

Ja hab jetzt auch meinen heissgeliebten Schwarzork auf Stirland stehen lassen, da absolut tote Hose. Hab jetzt neu angefangen auf Helmgart, dort ist alles im Grünen (zumindest jetzt bis lvl 10) Wartezeiten höchstens 3 min und Startgebiete gut besucht (wahrscheinlich weil jetzt viele neu anfangen hier)

Servertransfer hab ich gehört, soll von vollen auf niedrige Server erlaubt sein....da seh ich den Sinn überhaupt nicht ein, wer tranfseriert sich schon auf nen leeren Server?
Serverzusammenlegung wär da schon logischer in meinen Augen.


----------



## Twibble (5. November 2008)

Nee, Transfers sind nur von high auf medium und low auf medium. Zumindest für US...


----------



## HGVermillion (5. November 2008)

Twibble schrieb:


> Stimmt, die anonymen nicht. Aber die machen bestimmt nicht 90% aus.


40% mindestens, die sind öfter vertreten als man glaubt, vor allem auf lvl 40 nehmen die Anonymen drastisch zu.


----------



## Rorret (5. November 2008)

also auch von mir erstmal ein +++++++++++ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

auf meinem server bolgasgrad, der anfangs zu den servern mit größerer population gehörte, ist es m.m.n. im t2/t3 level-bereich in den letzten ca. 2 wochen sehr ruhig geworden! konnte man nachmittags/früh abends früher noch im minutentakt aufgehende sc´s erleben, ist es mittlerweile so, das man auch zur prime-time teilweise bis zu 15 minuten als ordnungsspieler warten muß. das hab ich in den letzten tagen mehrmals erlebt, auch am wochende!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iodun (5. November 2008)

also auf hergig läuft sich das langsam ein mit den wartezeiten für bg`s von daher rege ich mich nicht auf und warte noch ne weile ab. das game hat noch lange nicht ein halbes jahr auf dem buckel und man wird schon mit den lustigsten gedanken bestraft hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  man sollte bedenken das viele leute nur den ersten monat gespielt haben, was zur folge hat das auf einigen servern ne menge charleichen parken werden. somit können server mit mitllerer auslastung damals , heute durchaus friedhöfe sein. und das die server die in der beta auch schon vorhanden waren heute voll sind liegt auch auf der hand weil die gamer sich auf die namen gestürzt haben beim start. von daher abwarten und tee bier trinken oder sich nen twink züchten. ich weis leider garnicht obs ne option zum characktertransfer gibt. wenn nicht wäre es absolut eine maßnahme!!!!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Warborn (5. November 2008)

Galrauch

+


----------



## Twibble (5. November 2008)

Galrauch war mein erster Charakter... 16 level soloplay ohne ein Szenario :/


----------



## Mikehoof (5. November 2008)

> auf meinem server bolgasgrad, der anfangs zu den servern mit größerer population gehörte, ist es m.m.n. im t2/t3 level-bereich in den letzten ca. 2 wochen sehr ruhig geworden! konnte man nachmittags/früh abends früher noch im minutentakt aufgehende sc´s erleben, ist es mittlerweile so, das man auch zur prime-time teilweise bis zu 15 minuten als ordnungsspieler warten muß. das hab ich in den letzten tagen mehrmals erlebt, auch am wochende!!!!!



Auf meinem Server Bolgasgrad komme ich gerade dazu die Quests abzugeben zwischen den Szenarien (Ordnung T3) außerdem laufen immer irgendwelche RvR Aktionen. Zumindest war es bis gestern so ka wie es heute läuft :-)

WAR hat doch nicht mehrere Bolgasgrad Server oder?

P.S. Ich spiele meistens zwischen 1900 und 2400.


----------



## Geige (5. November 2008)

jap auf Galrauch war auch mein erster char!
lvl 12 Schattenkrieger R.I.P.
t1 Sz´s gingen noch gut auf aber im t2 war tote hose!

ps:hab ich leider gelöscht bevor ich gesehn hab,dass server-transfers kommen... =S


----------



## Geige (5. November 2008)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> WAR hat doch nicht mehrere Bolgasgrad Server oder?
> 
> P.S.* Ich spiele meistens zwischen 1900 und 2400.*



nein wahrs. nicht 
*aber*
du spielst auch nur zur hauptstoss-zeit!

edit:sry ich wusste keine möglichkeit n zitat reinzueditieren in meinen vorherigen post ~>deshalb der doppelpost!


----------



## SARodiRIEL (5. November 2008)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> Auf meinem Server Bolgasgrad komme ich gerade dazu die Quests abzugeben zwischen den Szenarien (Ordnung T3) außerdem laufen immer irgendwelche RvR Aktionen. Zumindest war es bis gestern so ka wie es heute läuft :-)
> 
> WAR hat doch nicht mehrere Bolgasgrad Server oder?



Ich spiele auch auf Bolgasgrad und kann dir nur zustimmen, meistens schaff ich es noch rechtzeitig beide Schlangenpassage-Quests abzugeben bevor ein neues aufgeht -und ich steh im Kriegslager wenn ich SC's mache.
Klar die Zerstörung könnte im Open-RvR aktiver sein, aber bei der schieren Übermacht an Ordlern ists für uns halt etwas schwerer sich zu organisieren - wir brauchen mehr T4-Zerstörungsspieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (5. November 2008)

Geige schrieb:


> edit:sry ich wusste keine möglichkeit n zitat reinzueditieren in meinen vorherigen post ~>deshalb der doppelpost!


Drück auf antworten, kopier dir das zitat raus, und editier es in deinen alten Post. ^^


----------



## Nachtrot (5. November 2008)

time4mot schrieb:


> Bitte alle, die genauso denken wie ich und endlich volle Server wollen einfach kurz mit einem "+" antworten. Lange Diskussionen möchte ich hier nicht starten. Allerdings möchte ich diesen Link dann den Admins schicken, damit sie sehen wei viele Leute das Thema betrifft und sich hoffentlich schnell etwas ändert. Entweder fusionieren sie einige leere Server oder sich bieten kostenlose Chartransfers an wobei ich den ersten Vorschlag bevorzugen würde.



Ein Forum ist zum diskutieren da und nicht um "+" zu spammen.
Was soll Mythic oder GOA bitte machen? Die Server sind leer, ja. Fast alle Server, ja. Was tut man dagegen? Leute auf der Straße bezahlen damit sie den ganzen Tag zocken! ^^


----------



## Skymarshal001 (5. November 2008)

time4mot schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich spiele Ordnung auf Stirland und bin LVL 24. Zuvor habe ich Zerstörung auf Moot gespielt (bis LVL 31). Da auf dem Server aber nichts los war und PVP nur ein Wunschdenken war habe ich auf Stirland neu angefangen. Doch jetzt das gleiche und wenn ich mir die Serverlisten so anschaue, scheint es auf allen Servern gleich zu sein. Der einzige gut besuchte Server ist meinen Informationen nach Averland.
> 
> ...



Ich kann über solche Probleme nicht klagen spiele seit Release und habe sehr viele Kumpels  die auch WAR spielen (selber Server verstehet9 haben massig Spass am Open RvR und den Quests findet sich immer eine Gruppe. Rundum zufrieden mit WAR sind wir kann ich nur sagen.


----------



## Geige (5. November 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Drück auf antworten, kopier dir das zitat raus, und editier es in deinen alten Post. ^^


mist darauf hätte ich auch selber kommen können...

trotzdem danke!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikehoof (5. November 2008)

> Ich spiele auch auf Bolgasgrad und kann dir nur zustimmen, meistens schaff ich es noch rechtzeitig beide Schlangenpassage-Quests abzugeben bevor ein neues aufgeht -und ich steh im Kriegslager wenn ich SC's mache.
> Klar die Zerstörung könnte im Open-RvR aktiver sein, aber bei der schieren Übermacht an Ordlern ists für uns halt etwas schwerer sich zu organisieren - wir brauchen mehr T4-Zerstörungsspieler



Mach dir keine Sorgen da kommen genügend aus dem T3 nach zumindest kommt es mir so vor als ob da die Zerstörung meistens mehr Leute im RvR aufbietet.



> nein wahrs. nicht
> aber
> du spielst auch nur zur hauptstoss-zeit!



Ja sicher nur am WE komme ich auch tagsüber mal zum zocken und da ist es ähnlich. In der gesamten Zeit die ich dort seit Release zocke habe ich egal zu welcher Zeit nie lange warten müssen (max 5 Minuten abseits der Hauptzeit). Zum T4 kann ich allerdings noch nichts sagen.


----------



## HeadCrab (5. November 2008)

time4mot schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich spiele Ordnung auf Stirland und bin LVL 24. Zuvor habe ich Zerstörung auf Moot gespielt (bis LVL 31). Da auf dem Server aber nichts los war und PVP nur ein Wunschdenken war habe ich auf Stirland neu angefangen. Doch jetzt das gleiche und wenn ich mir die Serverlisten so anschaue, scheint es auf allen Servern gleich zu sein. Der einzige gut besuchte Server ist meinen Informationen nach Averland.
> 
> ...


hhmmm pech gehabt hättest mal denn richtigen server zu begin wählen sollen


----------



## Geige (5. November 2008)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> Ja sicher nur am WE komme ich auch tagsüber mal zum zocken und da ist es ähnlich. In der gesamten Zeit die ich dort seit Release zocke habe ich egal zu welcher Zeit nie lange warten müssen (max 5 Minuten abseits der Hauptzeit). Zum T4 kann ich allerdings noch nichts sagen.


naja am we spielen ganztags viele leute!

das hilft ihm jetzt auch ned weiter @vorposter!


----------



## Gronk (5. November 2008)

zero05 schrieb:


> Och bitte, wieso hat er jetzt Schuld das GOA zuviele Server aufgestellt hat?



Nee, da hat er natürlich keine Schuld. Aber selber schuld das er von einem Toten Server auf einen anderne Toten Server gewechselt ist. So meinte ich das ...


----------



## Geige (5. November 2008)

GOA aht es einfach zu gut gemeint...
das macht WAR zu schafen erst die open-beta
dann zu viele server mal sehn wies mit den patches aussieht 
und vor allem mit dem addon (das sicher iwann kommen wird!)


----------



## PAUL555 (5. November 2008)

Also ich spiel Zerstörung auf Stirland und ich muss sagen das es mir so vor bkommt als wenn es immer weniger Spieler werden. Früher gingen die Szenarien immer nach ca. 15 Mins. auf ,aber jetzt wartet man schon mal ne dreiviertel Stunde. Und ich hab gehört im T4 gehen die Szenarien dann noch viel seltener(wenn überhaupt)auf.......Das muss sich ändern!
Deswegen: *+*
mfg Paul


----------



## Fai (5. November 2008)

Also ich persönlich habe kein problem mit einem zu leeren server ^^ 
Hatte vorher auf solland gespielt und bin dann auf middenland gewechselt ...
als destructler haste eigentlich auch keine probleme großen probleme ne grp für pq's oder so zu finden !

allerdings hätte ich auch nichts dagegen wenn sie einige ghost-server fusionieren würden ... eigentlich sollte das doch niemanden stören ...



achja : + !!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (5. November 2008)

ich wäre sogar noch dafür das ein paar ghost-server auf eh schon mitttel/mittel drauf fusionieren!


----------



## Shamaniko (5. November 2008)

Also bei uns ist auch genug los.... Aber ich mein... was willst du um 6 uhr erwarten?


UND WAS MACHST DU UM 6 AM PC??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monkeyrama (5. November 2008)

Ich wollte nur zur Kenntnis geben das die Server in der OPEN BETA nur auf die Hälfte ihrer eigentlichen Kapazität geschalten wahren, dies wurde auch noch von Mythic Aus gesprochen das die Server nach dem richtigen Start auf die Volle Leistung gesteigert werden. Das Heißt die Server sind immernoch genausogut besucht wie in der Open Beta nur das die meisten leute jetzt eben auf lvl 40 rumsitzen bereits oder im T4 gebiet. Middenland ist immernoch genausogut besucht wie am anfang.


----------



## burtonbullet (5. November 2008)

Hey Tirreq! Rofl was fürn zufall, bin grad nach hause und wollte ähnliche Thread starten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin ebenfalls lvl 21 White Lion auf Stirland, und als Tirreq gewechselt hast war er noch voll gut besucht.
Nur ist es mir irgendwie so vorgekommen, als ob seit der Hexennacht total tote Hose ist!
Seit Montag sind in unserer Gilde um ca 20:00 halb soviele Leute ON gewesen als sonst?!

Jedenfalls denke ich auch dass ein Wechsel (z.B Averland) besser währe, denn dass warten auf ein SC nervt derzeit derbe.

MFG Merdarion


----------



## time4mot (5. November 2008)

@ headcrab oder sollte ich lieber headcrap schreiben? ich hatte zwar keine ce konnte aber einen tag später auf die server da ich vorbestellt hatte. angefangen hatte ich auf averland. das tolle war aber, dass ich abends wenn ich von der arbeit heimgekommen bin dann wartezeiten von gut einer stunde hatte. sorry aber ich war heiß drauf das game zu zocken und nicht zu hoffen, dass ich vielleicht nur 59 min warten muss. deswegen habe ich den server gewechselt. wenn ich gewusst hätte, dass die averland patchen, damit mehr leute draufpassen hätte ich das sicherlich auch nicht gemacht. aber solche scheiss kommentare wie:

"hättest halt den richtigen server genommen" zeugen wirklich von hohen geistigen fähigkeiten. mehr kann ich dazu ehrlich nicht sagen weil mich so ein blödsinn wirklich verrückt macht.

naja ich level einfach weiter und hoffe, dass bald etwas passiert. denn mit lvl 40 will ich open pvp machen und nicht immer nur in szenarien rein. zumindest war open pvp mein beweggrund wow aufzuhören und war anzufangen. bevor jetzt aber wieder so ein ganz toller wowler auf die idee kommt hier zu schreiben dass war kacke ist und nur wow das einzig wahre und alle die war zocken keine ahnung haben......... ihr kennt den ganzen mist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, geh lieber wieder zum 10000000000000000000000 mal in av oder rüste dich mit t6 aus um dann afk in einer stadt rumzustehen um zu zeigen, dass du, wenn schon nicht im echten leben, wenigstens in wow ne große nummer bist.

sorry konnte mir das einfach nicht verkneifen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

naja hoffen wir alle das beste und vielleicht sieht man sich schon bald auf einem großen server wieder *träum*


----------



## Ascían (5. November 2008)

Monkeyrama schrieb:


> Middenland ist immernoch genausogut besucht wie am anfang.



Das unterschreib ich einfach mal - dort ist wirklich jede Menge los. Ausser um 6 Uhr morgens, falls es den TE interessiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## warhammerfanboy (5. November 2008)

Averland ist nicht der vollste servert sondern erengrad hoch /hoch avlerland mittel/hoch


----------



## Carthos (5. November 2008)

Auf Helmgart ist genug los, kann also dein Problem nicht verstehen. Da ist immer genug los. In den Open RvR Gebieten zwar nicht immer, aber ohne Gilden läuft da eh nicht viel zusammen.


----------



## killercoree (5. November 2008)

Also ich Spiele auf Helmgart und habe twinks im t1 t2 und t3 und in jedembereich is immer schnell ne gruppe gefunden!" am meisten wohl im t3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und sobald man ne rvr gruppe macht joinen auhc massen an spielern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  in averlorn häufig locker 80 - 80 und bei hexennacht war Nachtfeuer die höhle los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ok haben auch ne Große Allianz Aenima vill liegts daran soschnell leute zu finden xD


----------



## Ahramanyu (5. November 2008)

Hab ein bisschen was gelöscht.. na los, bleibt frei von Spam und Beleidigungen, ihr suessen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gronk (5. November 2008)

Zerter schrieb:


> Son ein Schwachsinn!!!!
> 
> WAR ist tot. Spielt WOW !!! NOCH 7 TAGE BIS ADDON!!!!!
> 
> ...



Auf keinen Fall ! 3,5 Jahre WoW sind genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			
				time4mot schrieb:
			
		

> "hättest halt den richtigen server genommen" zeugen wirklich von hohen geistigen fähigkeiten. mehr kann ich dazu ehrlich nicht sagen weil mich so ein blödsinn wirklich verrückt macht.



Wenn jemand von einem leeren Server weggeht und Action haben möchte. Warum wechselt er nicht auf einen der schon als recht voll angezeigt wird ? Ich denke das beste wäre ohnehin wenn es nur noch 5-8 Server gäbe die aber voll wäre und die Leute ihren Spaß haben könnten.

Als ich mir meinen Server ausgesucht hatte habe ich extra keinen der leeren genommen sondern bin dennoch Middenland gegangen der zu Beginn (Also Headstart in meinem Fall) schon Mittel/Voll war. Genau um solch einer Situation vorzubeugen. Wenn erstmal WotLK rauskommt wird bestimmt ein nicht geringer Teil der gefrusteten "Leerserver"-Spieler sich auf nach Northrend machen.

Ich finds schade. Denn WAR ist ein tolles SPiel. Richtig gut wirds aber erst wenn viele Leute on sind. Es ist halt ein "richtiges" MMO-Spiel. Um PQs, Szenarien (da eher weniger) oder aber RvR zu machen brauchts einfach Leute. Hat man die nicht bietet WAR einem leider nicht soviel.


----------



## Protek (5. November 2008)

Carthos schrieb:


> Auf Helmgart ist genug los, kann also dein Problem nicht verstehen. Da ist immer genug los. In den Open RvR Gebieten zwar nicht immer, aber ohne Gilden läuft da eh nicht viel zusammen.



Hmm, man hätte halt doch auf den ersten German Realms anfangen sollen.

War mir eigenltich klar, das nach einem Release sich die Spielerzahlen wieder einpendeln.


----------



## FuBo (5. November 2008)

Was heult ihr hier eigentlich rum mit Früh is nix los? 

Das ist unter Umständen auch so in WOW (sorry für vergleich). Letzte Wochen waren auch noch fast Bundesweit Oktoberferien. D.h. die Kleinen haben nur noch von 16-20Uhr Zeit zu spielen und die Arbeiterpartei kommt auch sowieso erst ab 18Uhr. WAR ist nun hallt nicht das omg ich muss Schule schwänzen für Bufffood Game (wie WoW) oder das totale Farm-Game für Hartz4 Empfänger welche kurz davor sind bei der ArGe anzugeben das sie WoW-Progammer sind nd schon seit 4 Jahren einen Praktikumsplatz zu Hause vor ihrem PC haben.

Leider hat EA - Mythik - GOA den Fehler gemacht zu viele Server zu klonen, doch was solls... wem es nicht gefällt friert seinen Acc ein und wartet bis es besser ist. Um so mehr das machen um so schneller handeln die 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ansonsten kann ich euch nur empfehlen woanders einen neuen Char anzufangen und dann den alten Char dorthin zu transferieren oder halt Zähne zeigen und bis 40 questen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG

Fubo

PS: Bin für 10Mainserver


----------



## Iodun (5. November 2008)

PS: Bin für 10Mainserver
[/quote]

schließ ich mich an. vorerst sollten die reichen bis mehr gamer aufklatschen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eli (5. November 2008)

Hm, das Problem des Threaderstellers ist schon zu verstehen. Aber eine "Petition" zu starten hier, ist an Lächerlichkeit und Naivität kaum zu überbieten, ausser von der Tatsache, dass er einen GM damit genervt hat.


----------



## time4mot (5. November 2008)

anscheinend denken immer noch ein paar, dass ich von einem leeren server auf den nächsten leeren gegangen bin.

ich habe mir nach moot die server angeschaut. stirland war voll und am anfang waren szenarios oder öffentliche q auch kein problem. aber in der letzten zeit leider das genaue gegenteil. deswegen habe ich den thread auch eröffnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

@ eli:

dass sich dadurch nicht sofort was ändert ist mir schon klar. man kann natürlich auch immer nur denken, das wird eh nichts also probier ich es gar nicht erst. ich bin aber optimist und denke je öfter man die gms nervt desto eher passiert was. auch wenn sich wirklich nichts an der tatsache verändert weiß ich wenigstens, dass ich es probiert habe. aber eine frage stellt sich mir eli. bist auf nem leeren oder vollen server?


----------



## Churchak (5. November 2008)

Shamaniko schrieb:


> UND WAS MACHST DU UM 6 AM PC???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


1-2 h spieln und bissel zur ruhe kommen da man eben von der nachtschicht nach hause gekommen ist zB?


----------



## Iodun (5. November 2008)

ich häng auch um die zeit an der kiste da kann man schön vor sich hin questen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mahoshojo (5. November 2008)

Ich will einigen hier ja nicht die Hoffnung nehmen, ABER

1. Es gibt noch keinen Termin für Servertransfers in Europa

2. Es steht fest, dass die Transfers so aussehen: hoch->mittel<-wenig 

3. Man wird nur auf Server mit gleichem Regelwerk transferieren können (oRvR/RP Server haben hier die Arschkarte)

4. Alles was Mythic macht zählt nur für US/AUS, in Europa ist GOA zuständig, alte DaoC Spieler wissen was das bedeutet (freut euch auf ewige Wartezeiten im Support/Service/Patches/ einfach alles)


nachlesen kann man das ganze hier: (Wer denn Englisch kann)

http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/sh...ad.php?t=166558

Dies ist das einzige mir bekannte Forum, in dem auch die Devs reinschreiben.


----------



## Eli (5. November 2008)

time4mot schrieb:


> anscheinend denken immer noch ein paar, dass ich von einem leeren server auf den nächsten leeren gegangen bin.
> 
> ich habe mir nach moot die server angeschaut. stirland war voll und am anfang waren szenarios oder öffentliche q auch kein problem. aber in der letzten zeit leider das genaue gegenteil. deswegen habe ich den thread auch eröffnet
> 
> ...


Die GMs können mal gar nichts an der Situation ändern. Es ihnen einmal mitteilen reicht vollkommen. Das einzige was du sonst erreichts ist, dass die Bearbeitung anderer, wichtiger Tickets länger dauert. Darüber hinaus ist sich GOA/Mythic der Situation wahrscheinlich vollkommen bewußt. Es gibt schon Hunterte solche Thread in allen möglichen Foren, deiner ist einfach überflüssig.
Ernsthaft, was glaubts du bewirkt deine Unterschriftensammlung? Du schickst den Link hier an die "Admins" welcher 15 "+" enthält, und dann? "Oh, danke time4mot, das wußten wir noch gar nicht, jetzt machen wir alles anders!"


----------



## maselevic (5. November 2008)

also bolgasgard und helgart sind beide sehr gut besiedelt soviel ich das beurteilen kann


----------



## time4mot (5. November 2008)

@ eli:

1. der thread ist nicht mal einen tag alt

2. 15+ sind besser als keins

3. nicht jeder schreibt ingame wenn ihn was stört. vielelicht haben von den 15 leuten das noch nicht alle gemacht. also ist das auch wieder auf jeden fall besser

4. auch wenn die gms vielleicht nichts machen. zur kenntnis nehmen sie es und vielleicht leiten sie es auch weiter. wenn nicht meinen standpunkt hatte ich geschildert also einfach nochmal lesen zum verstehen

5. wenn du es als lächerlich empfindest warum meldest du dich dann hier eigentlich? wenn ich was als sinnlos erachte, lache ich darüber aber mache mir doch nicht auch noch die arbeit dazu etwas zu schreiben.

6. spar dir deinen sarkasmus. wenn er dir hilft dich besser zu fühlen, mach gerne weiter nur antworten werde ich dir nicht mehr sonst wir das ein einziges gespamme hier.


----------



## Komori (5. November 2008)

+
+++ 
  +


von Moot auf Averland umgezogen, auch nase voll von geistermaps gehebt


----------



## Jarwid (5. November 2008)

+++ Egrimm

Ich hab erst am WE angefangen und bin erst lvl12, aber ich komm mir vor wie in einem Solospiel. Nix los, ich hab noch keine pq normal abgeschlossen sondern sammel Einfluss nur in dem ich jeweils den ersten Teil der pq allein machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das einzige Bg was aufgeht ist das wo man baracken, festung und leuchturm einnehmen muss (Namen hab ich gerad nicht parat)

Grüße
Jarwid


----------



## brezel (5. November 2008)

also ich hab bis jetzt auf Erengard keine Probleme gehabt nach dem Motto "Tote Hose auf allen Servern"


----------



## Cab94 (5. November 2008)

ich spiele auch auf Stirland --- aber er wird immer voller ich spiel zerstörung!

ich würde es gut finden wenn sie server zusammenführen würden die wenige spieler haben.

+


----------



## elisia (5. November 2008)

ich kann mich auf Bolgasgrad nicht beschweren im t3 waren wir gestern mit 2 kt trups + unterwegs auf zerstörungsseite und traffen zeitweise auf starken wiederstand im open rvr und zudem waren die zenarien auch noch besucht natürlich gibt es auch leere gebiete bedenkt aber bitte das warhammer auch ein gemeinschafts spiel ist in einer gilde die organisiert ist und was zusammen macht kann man auch pq angehen so machen wir das bei uns.

und auserdem ist es ja gar nicht möglich das  monate lang t1-2 überall gut besucht ist die leute steigen im lvl nicht alle sind täglich online und das auch noch zur selben zeit klar ist aber auch das es wirklich weniger spieler sind schätze auch die ganzen wow pausierer lutsch king überbrücker haben nicht verlängert.

gl hf :-)  WAAAAAAAARGH


----------



## trippleass gnom (5. November 2008)

Einige Server vielleicht sogar die meisten WAR-Server werden erhebliche Probleme bekommen. Es wird bestimmt einen Server-Merge wie bei AOC geben. Myth ist aber um einiges schneller in solchen Dingen als Funcom. Ich schätze es wird wohl im Januar zu Zusammenlegungen kommen. Es ist eine Abwägung zwischen schlechten Nachrichten/Propaganda und unzufriedenen Zwangssolospielern. 

Warum WAR wohl diesen schneller Accountverlust z.Z. erleidet, kann man hier gut nachlesen.

http://hgamer.blogspot.com/2008/10/warhammer-in-decline.html


----------



## Ruby-Rouge (5. November 2008)

time4mot schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich spiele Ordnung auf Stirland und bin LVL 24. Zuvor habe ich Zerstörung auf Moot gespielt (bis LVL 31). Da auf dem Server aber nichts los war und PVP nur ein Wunschdenken war habe ich auf Stirland neu angefangen. Doch jetzt das gleiche und wenn ich mir die Serverlisten so anschaue, scheint es auf allen Servern gleich zu sein. Der einzige gut besuchte Server ist meinen Informationen nach Averland.
> 
> ...




anfürsich + bzw /signed



aber es ist nicht auf allen servern so. hergig zB hat max eine mitlere auslastung und trotzdem geht IMMER gut rvr oder szenarien. erengard kann man auch immer etwas amchn, da gehen szenas unter der woche manchmal sogar schon ab 7/8uhr auf.

also sind nicht alle server leer.
Allerdings stimme ich dir zu das es zuviele server waren und jetzt etwas getan werden muss


----------



## Seuchenlordnurgle (5. November 2008)

Ich spielte mal eine chaosbabar auf dem server Solland. Hab mir dann aber einne runenpriesterin gemach weil auf dem server nix los war.Vor ein paar tagen war ich mal mit dem babar online es war Sonntags abends und es waren mit mir 14 spieler auf dem server ich glaub dazu brauch man nicht viel sagen... Ja natürlich+


----------



## Makalvian (5. November 2008)

+++

<<Nuln geschädigter

@ trippleass gnom netter versuch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hoffentlich gehts vollkommen im thread unter


----------



## xaxoon (5. November 2008)

ich denke, da es so viele vorbestellungen gab vor dem relaease, wollten goa und mythic nicht den fehler begehen und zu wenige server bereitstellen. das war ja anfangs auch gut so. wer erinnert sich nicht nach dem einloggen an die nachricht:" warteliste platz 398 vom 412"
doch dann war das gratismonat vorbei, viele spieler waren enttäuscht und sind gegangen. der hype war sehr groß, und daher waren viele ob der zahlreichen bugs und schlechten performance verärgert. foren weltweit bezüglich dieses games sind ja voll davon.
nun ist es so, dass zwar noch die server da sind, aber ein großer teil der spieler weg ist. ich erinnere mich. zum start zeigten alle server "voll" an, nur wenige "mittel". nun ist es so daß "mittel" schon die ausnahme ist und viele server leer sind.
wenn mythic und goa nun nicht schneller reagieren, werden auch die spieler der leeren server schluss machen, weil die nicht alle von vorne auf anderen, volleren servern beginnen wollen.
es wäre höchste zeit für einen kostenlosen servertransfer.


----------



## Thalonius (5. November 2008)

+














das reicht ja


----------



## Syane (5. November 2008)

Hab haltn 40iger JDK auf Egrimm ...aber wenn ich mich einlogge hält es mich da traurieger weise keine 20 sekunden im spiel ...da keiner In der Gilde online ist ...im raidbündniss geht nix ..kein rvr ..bg's brauchen sowieso 30 minuten bis was auf geht ....

Hab neben bei "NUR" durchs pvp auf Averland nen lvl 25 char ...keine Quests gemacht .... mir tuts weh meinen Jünger stehen zu lassen ...aber wenn nix zum heilen da ist ..ist nix zum heilen da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medekil (5. November 2008)

also ich spiel auf helmgard und finde es gut besucht. sz wartezeiten sind so 1-10min. und man findet fast immer offene gruppen zum quuesten. auch im open rvr gehts oft gut zur sache. burgen wechseln fast täglich mehrmals hin und her. war bis jetzt in jedem gebiet so. bin immo t3. wies in t4 aussieht kann ich noch nicht sagen. kommt nach dem we 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



seid froh, dass ihr keine wartezeiten mehr habt! wenn man lieb fragt kann der char auch (kostenfrei?!) auf einen anderen server geschoben werden. hab ich schon erlebt. mythic/goa wollen ja auch nicht für halb volle server miete und co zahlen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## corpescrust (5. November 2008)

Ich kann mich noch an die Aussage des Mythik Oberchef (k.a wie der jetzt heißt) erinnern.

_ob ein Spiel erfolgreich ist,erkennt man daran, ob kurz nach dem Release neue Server dazu kommen_

Wie sowas zu bewerten ist, muss jeder selbst wissen.

Ich hab schon das Gefühl das ein gewisses Abwandern von Spielern zu erkennen ist.
Verstehen kann ich es auch.
Bei mir macht sich auch so langsam Ernüchterung breit.

Das so groß angepriesene RvR besteht zurzeit aus zwei Balken die mal sinken und mal steigen.
Die Belagerungs-Szenarien sind mal sowas von Billig gemacht ,also ehrlich.

Ich z.B nehm nicht mehr daran Teil weil sie einfach öde sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Viele 40er beklagen sich über Langeweile, weil T4 Gebiete nicht oder nur sehr sehr Schwer eingenommen werden können.
Ständig gehen die selben Szenarien auf.
Ach egal muss jeder selber wissen.

Ich für meinen Teil glaube das WAR nicht den Erfolg haben wird den es gerne gehabt hätte.
Für mich ist es atm ein guter WOW-Klon,ein guter ,aber eben nicht so gut wie das Original.


----------



## Asmardin (5. November 2008)

Makalvian schrieb:


> +++
> 
> <<Nuln geschädigter
> 
> ...



Hättste mich nicht drauf hingewiesen, hätt ichs echt überlesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@ 3aasgnom: ich fand den Artikel überspitzt und auch tw ironisch formuliert und auch deswegen nicht gerade aussagekräftigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fr3ak3r (5. November 2008)

Jarwid schrieb:


> +++ Egrimm
> 
> Ich hab erst am WE angefangen und bin erst lvl12, aber ich komm mir vor wie in einem Solospiel. Nix los, ich hab noch keine pq normal abgeschlossen sondern sammel Einfluss nur in dem ich jeweils den ersten Teil der pq allein machen
> 
> ...



bin auch von Egrimm weg, auf Helmgart ist deutlich mehr los, leider bin ich mit dem Sigmarpriester nicht so zufrieden, hoffe auf baldige transfermöglichkeiten damit ich mein Erzmagier weiter spielen kann.


----------



## Ashgard (5. November 2008)

Jo kenne ich. Alles ausgestorben. Wirklich. Selbst Eisenschmiede. Alles ausgestorben. Schlimm. So bis lvl 60. Dann darf man in eine andere Welt. Sowas mit Dark Portal, Ausserirdischen und so. 
Da ist aber dann auch mal trieste angesagt. So bis 70. Weil da geht man Itemfarmen in Kara und so.

Na ne, is klar.

BTW: Horde noch immer so dämlich, das die 3 NPCs Elfen auf nem Tiger im Brachland als "INC ALLIANCE" gewertet werden?

[Wer einen Fehler findet bekommt ein Handtuch für Reisen]


----------



## voidX (5. November 2008)

Das geht meiner ansicht nach wieder in die rubrik unverständliche entscheidungen. Seit ca. 3 wochen ist das spielen auf den meisten DE servern ein solospiel, selten sieht man spieler, keine scenarios usw.
Dem betreiber ist das bekannt, aber er sieht nicht dass dies den tod des spiels bedeuten kann. Zum einen ist ein pvp-lastiges spiel speziel auf genügend spieler angewiesen, zum anderen kommt das neue WoW addon bald raus und die anderen MMO hersteller schlafen auch nicht.

Die spieleranzahlprobleme zeichnen sich ja schon seit ca. einem monat ab, da muss doch beim hersteller die alarmglocke klingeln. Ja, das spiel hat bugs, ja es braucht verbesserungen, aber nichts von dem macht es unspielbar, tote server hingegen schon.

Für pvp fans ist das spiel klasse, wenn nicht sogar das beste, aber auf garlauch versauern, ohne mich. 

Einen neuen char auf nem anderen server anfangen werden einige sagen, aber meine spielzeit ist begrenzt und habe weder zeit noch lust nochmal neu anzufangen weil der hersteller nicht fähig ist server zusammen zu legen oder transfers bereitzustellen.

Bis sich was getan hat wart ich mal ab, kann aber dann schon zu spät sein.


----------



## DerTingel (5. November 2008)

voidX schrieb:


> Das geht meiner ansicht nach wieder in die rubrik unverständliche entscheidungen. Seit ca. 3 wochen ist das spielen auf den meisten DE servern ein solospiel, selten sieht man spieler, keine scenarios usw.
> Dem betreiber ist das bekannt, aber er sieht nicht dass dies den tod des spiels bedeuten kann. Zum einen ist ein pvp-lastiges spiel speziel auf genügend spieler angewiesen, zum anderen kommt das neue WoW addon bald raus und die anderen MMO hersteller schlafen auch nicht.
> 
> Die spieleranzahlprobleme zeichnen sich ja schon seit ca. einem monat ab, da muss doch beim hersteller die alarmglocke klingeln. Ja, das spiel hat bugs, ja es braucht verbesserungen, aber nichts von dem macht es unspielbar, tote server hingegen schon.
> ...



sorry, aber totaler bullshit. die betreiber haben immer so schnell wie möglich reagiert. 
die community hat nach neuen servern geschrien, weil sie keine lust auf warteschlangen hatten. sie haben sie bekommen. 
die community hat nach weiteren servern geschrien, auf denen sie mit ihren chars weiterspielen konnten, ohne warteschlangen. sie haben klonserver bekommen.
die community schreit nach servertransfers, und siehe da, sie wurden prompt angekündigt. nur ist das eben nicht so einfach und dauert dementsprechen länger, als mal eben die daten vom einen server auf einen neuen zu kopieren. 
mfg


----------



## Mies (5. November 2008)

Ashgard schrieb:


> Jo kenne ich. Alles ausgestorben. Wirklich. Selbst Eisenschmiede. Alles ausgestorben. Schlimm. So bis lvl 60. Dann darf man in eine andere Welt. Sowas mit Dark Portal, Ausserirdischen und so.
> Da ist aber dann auch mal trieste angesagt. So bis 70. Weil da geht man Itemfarmen in Kara und so.
> 
> Na ne, is klar.
> ...



lol hier nix WoW


----------



## Subai (5. November 2008)

also in stirland geht eigentlich das rvr falls man eine gute gilde hat (joint sanguis draconis)
aber in den gebieten ist man doch relativ alleine ... wenn sich alle auf 40 sammeln dann wird das hoffentlich gehn denn so leer is stirland nach WAR datenbank nicht


----------



## ylvie (5. November 2008)

> ich spiele Ordnung auf Stirland und bin LVL 24. Zuvor habe ich Zerstörung auf Moot gespielt





> Tote Hose auf fast allen Servern




...


----------



## Metzelkoch (5. November 2008)

Darokan schrieb:


> Richtig, es gibt zZ zu viele Server auf dennen nicht viel los ist aber es gibt auch einige auf dennen man so ziemlich alles im Überfluss machen kann.... RvR, Scenario, Burgen erobern, PQ.... usw usw usw
> 
> Das einige Server zusammengelegt werden sollten steht ausser Frage, grade die RP-Server wuerden davon profitieren aber mit dennen ist es ja überall gleich, leider. Ist und war in WoW nicht anders.
> 
> ...



So und nicht anders !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zwera (5. November 2008)

also ich hab  mit warhammer wieder aufgehört genau aus den gründen...
1. das stumpfe szenario gekloppte von 1000den von mobs nur damit mann dann den ruf im szenario voll bekommt...(und das geht seit dem 10. ca so)
2. Stimmt WOW hat zwar nur 4 bgs und es laufen dort millionen mal mehr noobs rum als in warhammer...aber genau das ist das was mich wieder dazu animiert hat..
ich will halt net 13 euro im monat bezahlen um EVTL irgendwann mal volle bgs oder freie pvp schlachten oder epische szenarenkämfe zu bekommen...daß das vllt irgendwann mal der falls sein wird mag ja sein..aber bis dahin ist mir das geld einfach zu schade..dann klopp ich lieber mit meinem S3/4 warri die noobs in den bgs weg..macht zwar auch net so den fun..aber ich kann pvp spielen....
3.warhammer hat echt spass gemacht..aber unter den vorraussetzungen spiel ich lieber mein warr iauf 80 weil da weiss ich ich hab immer und überall wieder pvp und kann auch gruppen quests als gruppe machen und muss net alleine alles versuchen...


----------



## voidX (5. November 2008)

DerTingel schrieb:


> sorry, aber totaler bullshit. die betreiber haben immer so schnell wie möglich reagiert.
> die community hat nach neuen servern geschrien, weil sie keine lust auf warteschlangen hatten. sie haben sie bekommen.
> die community hat nach weiteren servern geschrien, auf denen sie mit ihren chars weiterspielen konnten, ohne warteschlangen. sie haben klonserver bekommen.
> die community schreit nach servertransfers, und siehe da, sie wurden prompt angekündigt. nur ist das eben nicht so einfach und dauert dementsprechen länger, als mal eben die daten vom einen server auf einen neuen zu kopieren.
> mfg



naja, wenn man ein MMO entwickelt und dann von den monatlichen gebühren leben möchte sollt man halt schon erfahrung und einen plan haben. Die community ist in der ersten woche nicht unbedingt ein guter ratgeber. Wie man sieht waren neue server und clonen in diesem masse keine gute idee. Beim start eines MMO kann man ja viele fehler machen wie die vergangenheit gezeigt hat, aber server innnert wenigen wochen aussterben zu lassen kann man steuern und durch schon vorher vorbereite massnahmen vorbeugen. 

Mit meinem post sag ich nur es wurde mit dem steuern der spielerzahlen pro server fehler gemacht, und diese fehler können nun sehr schnell gravierende auswirkungen haben. Die spielerzahl sinkt = weniger spieler, WoW addon = weniger spieler, was zu einer kettenreaktion führen kann und bald gibt es noch 2 deutsche server die spielbar sind.

Servertransfers vorbereiten ist nicht in einem tag gemacht, aber für 3 enwickler die sich mit dem system auskennen gut in wenigen tagen implemetiert. Bevor mir die leute wegrennen würd ich entwicklerressourcen von ihren aufgaben kurzeitig abziehen um transfers so schnell wie möglich anzubieten. Was bringen denn ein paar bugs weniger wenn ich viele spieler verliehre ....

Denke der auslöser dieser "neue server und clon aktion" ist die zu tiefe server max spieleranzahl.  Bei mir auf garlauch ging das austerben innnert einer woche vor sich, am anfang noch alles i.o. dann plötzlich nichts mehr los, aber beide fraktionen wurden noch mit "medium" angezeigt, nun mit "tief" sieht man nicht mal mehr spieler beim questen.


----------



## DerTingel (5. November 2008)

voidX schrieb:


> naja, wenn man ein MMO entwickelt und dann von den monatlichen gebühren leben möchte sollt man halt schon erfahrung und einen plan haben. Die community ist in der ersten woche nicht unbedingt ein guter ratgeber. Wie man sieht waren neue server und clonen in diesem masse keine gute idee. Beim start eines MMO kann man ja viele fehler machen wie die vergangenheit gezeigt hat, aber server innnert wenigen wochen aussterben zu lassen kann man steuern und durch schon vorher vorbereite massnahmen vorbeugen.
> 
> Mit meinem post sag ich nur es wurde mit dem steuern der spielerzahlen pro server fehler gemacht, und diese fehler können nun sehr schnell gravierende auswirkungen haben. Die spielerzahl sinkt = weniger spieler, WoW addon = weniger spieler, was zu einer kettenreaktion führen kann und bald gibt es noch 2 deutsche server die spielbar sind.
> 
> ...



meine aussage bezog sich nur darauf, dass sie deiner meinung nach nicht schnell genug auf die wünsche der community reagieren. ich habe keine wertung abgegeben, ob die getroffenen maßnahmen gut waren oder nicht. 
ich glaube einfach, dass die entwickler selber überrascht waren, dass das spiel so schnell so gut verkauft wurde. es hat einfach niemand mit so einem ansturm gerechnet. 
und wenn jetzt 20% der leute wieder abwandern, dann sinds wahrscheinlich immernoch mehr als zu diesem zeitpunkt erwartet...
nur aus interesse, hat wer verkaufszahlen vom ersten wow monat?
mfg


----------



## Tetsuo82 (6. November 2008)

Ich kann nicht verstehen warum alle von leeren Servern sprechen.Habe gerade heute an der Eroberung einer Burg teilgenommen bei der 4 Kriegstrupps beteiligt waren.
Auf Averland sind weit über 4000 Spieler und bis abends um 12 öffenet sich spätestens alle 2 Minuten ein Szenario. Manchmal sind die Leute einfach auch selbst schuld
wenn sie sich irgendeinen leeren Server ausssuchen. Meistens sind eben nicht die Server mit den coolen Namen gut besucht sondern die die alphabetisch an erster Stelle kommen.
Einfach mal drüber nachdenken.Ich finde das Spiel hat einen tollen Start hingelegt und für mich gibt es keinen Zweifel das WAR ein Erfolg wird. Unsere 'Gilde wird jeden Tag 
größer und man kann beobachten wie die Sache wächsht. Noch ein kleiner Tip, viele RVR Gebiete sind auch leer weil die Spieler Landflucht begehn. So ist z.B. das Talabec Land
komplett ausgestorben wärend Avellorn überläuft und dort alle Klassen vertreten sind.


----------



## pbODW (6. November 2008)

Das mit dem leeren Server kenne ich auch, bin dann umgezogen und fühle mich auf Drakenwald richtig wohl. Aufgefallen ist mir, dass fast alle Mitglieder der Gilde und der Allianz bereits "etwas" älter sind, einem Beruf nachgehen, Familie haben, etc. und deshalb entsprechend erst am Abend online gehen. Da es bei mit nicht anders ist, trifft sich das wunderbar. Gestern abend ging im Minutentakt das Szenario auf und wir haben mit einem vollen Kriegstrupp versucht, der Ordnung eine Burg zu entreißen. Wie es ausging, weiß ich leider nicht, da ich aus Gründen des RL off gehen mußte. Da die Entwickler aber an einem Charaktertransfer arbeiten, sollte sich das Problem mit den Geisterservern wohl auch erledigen.


----------



## Geige (6. November 2008)

pbODW schrieb:


> Aufgefallen ist mir, dass fast alle Mitglieder der Gilde und der Allianz bereits "etwas" älter sind, einem Beruf nachgehen, Familie haben, etc. und deshalb entsprechend erst am Abend online gehen.



mir ist auch schon aufgefallen,dass das durchschnittsalter bei WAR ziemlich hoch sein dürfte!
in meiner gilde werden eigentlich nur leute über 18 aufgenommen bei mir haben sie ne
ausnahme gemacht =D


----------



## Skamaica (6. November 2008)

Ich Spiele auf Middenland und dort ist eigentlich viel los, zumindest abends... Ich sehe in den T2 Gebieten zwar beim questen niemand aber dafür im RVR um so mehr.


----------



## Geige (6. November 2008)

dass du keinem beim questen siehst kannn auch daran leigen,dass
sie lieber in einem "schönerem" gebiet questen!
Elven gebiete sind immer sehr beliebt!


----------



## Zauma (6. November 2008)

Möllchen schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich verstehe das Problem schon.
> Ich spiele auf Huss und Kemmler.
> Huss ist recht gut besucht, Da kann ich mich nicht beklagen.
> ...



Wobei das hier schon unmöglich wäre, weil man nicht einen Char auf beiden seiten haben kann. Huss und Kemmler sind die einzigen Core-RP-Server. Auf Huss habe ich meine Ordnungs-Chars und auf Kemmler die Zerstörer.

Von daher wäre die Frage bei der Zusammenlegung, was man mit Spielern macht, denen es ähnlich geht. Werden die Chars dann gelöscht. müßte man sie woanders hin transferieren oder kann man dann beide Fraktionen auf einem Server spielen?


----------



## warri22 (6. November 2008)

Wäre mehr los auf den Servern, wenn alle auf Level 40 wären. Darum sollten die unter Level40 sind auf 39 oder 40 angehoben werden, wenn sie das wollen.

Habe schon gesagt, dass Myth beim Leveln Mist gebaut haben. Die denken doch nicht im ernst, dass die Leute die kaputten Chars in ner toten Welt farme, um dann irgendwann (vielleicht) echte Gegner zu bashe.

So wie bei Gildwars, soll man direkt auf 40 ne Char machen könne und dann BASHEN.


----------



## Geige (6. November 2008)

warri22 schrieb:


> So wie bei Gildwars, soll man direkt auf 40 ne Char machen könne und dann BASHEN.


 und genau wie in Guild Wars spielts dann keiner mehr,der was
auf mmorpg-tugenden hält!
wenn sie das machen bin ich weg!
aber sie werden es nie machen deshalb werde ich noch viel spaß mit WAR haben! =D


----------



## DerTingel (6. November 2008)

warri22 schrieb:


> Wäre mehr los auf den Servern, wenn alle auf Level 40 wären. Darum sollten die unter Level40 sind auf 39 oder 40 angehoben werden, wenn sie das wollen.
> 
> Habe schon gesagt, dass Myth beim Leveln Mist gebaut haben. Die denken doch nicht im ernst, dass die Leute die kaputten Chars in ner toten Welt farme, um dann irgendwann (vielleicht) echte Gegner zu bashe.
> 
> So wie bei Gildwars, soll man direkt auf 40 ne Char machen könne und dann BASHEN.





Geige schrieb:


> und genau wie in Guild Wars spielts dann keiner mehr,der was
> auf mmorpg-tugenden hält!
> wenn sie das machen bin ich weg!
> aber sie werden es nie machen deshalb werde ich noch viel spaß mit WAR haben! =D



wenn man keine ahnung von anderen spielen hat, dann sollte man auch nicht über sie reden. 
gw beruht auf einem ganz anderem spielprinzip. der pvp-teil ist scharf abgegrenzt zum pve teil. es war anders geplant, aber so hat es sich nunmal entwickelt. natürlich kann man auch mit seinem pve char pvp spielen. aber wei war ist das nunmal nicht möglich, da der pve teil mit dem pvp verstrickt ist. 
und das sich bei gw niemand an mmorpg-tugenden hält ist auch totaler unsinn. vielleicht solltest du das spiel mal antesten, länger als 10minuten. es gibt dort leute, die spielen nur pve, dann gibts leute, die spielen nur den pvp teil. und es gibt leute, die spielen beides. 
naja, geballtest unwissen auf einem haufen. 
mfg


----------



## Geige (6. November 2008)

nunja ich habe gw factions ca 4 wochen *begeistert* gespielt!
dann wurde es mir zu strickt zu linear und ich fühlte mich drausen einsam!

an welche tugenden hält es sich denn?
guter pve teil? mitnichten keine vordernden bosse keine vernünftige aufteilung in tank-dd (warries konnten iwie ned vernünftig tanken!)
offene-welt? mitnichten ziemlich "kleine" geradlienige welt wie in einem altem singleplayer-rpg
verschiedene rassen? nein nur menschen!
mounts? nein nur zu fuß laufen warum auch mounts gibt ja dieses "tolle" schnellreise system
spannende lvl phase mit verschiedenen gebieten? nein auf keinen fall nur immer das gleiche startgebiet und alles war vorgegeben!
handwerksberufe? gabs erst recht nicht!

also du siehst ich hab GW einige zeit (nunja für ein mmorpg kurze zeit) gespielt
und mir hat´s spaß gemacht aber nur solange ich nix anderes kannte!
dann hab ich wow ausprobiert und war baff!


----------



## DerTingel (7. November 2008)

Geige schrieb:


> nunja ich habe gw factions ca 4 wochen *begeistert* gespielt!
> dann wurde es mir zu strickt zu linear und ich fühlte mich drausen einsam!
> 
> an welche tugenden hält es sich denn?
> ...



ich sag ja, wenn man keine ahnung hat....
ich habe es fast 3 jahre voller begeisterung gespielt. dass es dir zu linear war, liegt sicherlich daran, dass du dir nichtmal mühe gemacht hast gewisse synergien zwischen den mittlerweile über 1000skills zu suchen. einfach im forum die momentane imba skillung abgeschrieben und gut ist. 
welche tugenden? dann nehm ich deine argumente mal auseinander. 
guter pve teil. ja, er ist gut. wenn du factions gespielt hast, dann wirste dich sicherlich an urgoz bau oder die tiefe erinnern. nein? kannste nicht? war mir klar. wenn du sagst, dass diese instanzen simpel sind, dann lügst du. mittlerweile sind sie durch die sehr starken pve skills einfacher geworden, aber erforden immernoch geschick. auf jedenfall mehr geschick und absprache als irgendwelche raidinstanzen in wow. 
und das man in gw nicht tanken kann, stimmt so auch nicht. deine aussage beweist mir aber einmal mehr, dass du keine ahnung von dem spiel hast. gw besitzt in dem sinne kein aggrosystem wie man es aus wow oder war kennt, das ist richtig. aber da man blocken kann, benutzt man einfach die umgebung um zu tanken. aber ist dir sicherlich zu schwer gewesen. 
und gerade die möglichkeit eine sekundär klasse zu wählen und immer wieder zu wechseln macht dieses spiel zu einem sehr beliebten mmo. man ist nicht so festgelegt wie in anderen mmo´s. dass es dir nicht gefällt, ist mir auch klar, ist ja schliesslich kompliziert. 
keine offene welt. ja, das stimmt. geradlinig? niemals. in factions gabs 2 fraktionen, und durch pvp konnte man die grenzen zwischen den fraktionen verschieben, städte für sein bündnis einnehmen und spezielle händler freischalten. aber so weit warst du nach 4 wochen sicherlich noch nicht. in nf verändern sich die instanzen mit dem storyverlauf. also meilenweit vor wow, wenn man dort in einen wald geht, sieht der immer gleich aus, egal welche quest gerade läuft. des weiteren hat es eine handlung, anders als wow. 
und das verschiedene rassen zu tugenden von mmo´s zählen, das halte ich für ein gerücht. aber ok, wenn du unbeding verschiedene rassen brauchst...im endeffekt ändern sie nichts am spiel.
mounts. auch eine sooooo wichtige tugend in mmo´s....hehehe. wofür soll ich reiten, wenn ich reisen kann. aber ok, du fliegst lieber 12minuten von einer stadt in die nächste, nur um dann nochmal auf dein mount zu hüpfen und 10minuten zu reisen bis du endlich das gewünschte ziel erreicht hast. in der zeit hab ich bei gw einiges anderes erledigt. 
leveln ist auch nicht wichtig, man entwickelt den char durch den gewinn von fertigkeitstpunkten weiter. denn mit denen kauft man sich fertigkeiten, die einen variabler machen und gewisse situationen leichter meistern lassen. aber das ist ja nix für dich, denn im forum steht ja immer die imba skillung. und wenn du eine lange lvl phase hättest haben wollen, dann hättest du dir prophecies kaufen sollen. factions war sehr aufs pvp ausgelegt.
und handwerksberufe sind auch sooooo wichtig. also ich hab in war noch keinen handschlag für so einen dummen beruf gemacht. reicht wenn ich im rl arbeiten gehe und in der uni sitze. da brauch ich so einen sinnlosen zeitvertreib in nem spiel nicht auch noch. aber da setzt halt jeder andere maßstäbe, aber du solltest nicht von dir auf andere schließen.
ich glaube dein problem mit gw war einfach, du warst nicht selbständig genug. einfach ne gute gilde suchen, und man zieht nie alleine los. in wow spielt man 50-80% solo. in gw fand man für jeden pups jemanden. die kämpfe sind dynamisch. und da man dort nicht mit imba-roxxor-items prollen konnte, ists halt nix für leute die auf sowas wert legen. in gw hat jeder die gleichen chancen, egal wieviel zeit man investiert, und das gefällt halt roxxorkiddies nicht. 
mfg


----------



## Ruby-Rouge (7. November 2008)

also laut statistik sind sie nicht leer, man müsste nur wissen wie aktiv die leute spielen^^


----------



## Mikehoof (7. November 2008)

Er meinte doch GW damit wenn ich mich nicht täusche :-)


----------



## maggog2x (7. November 2008)

Eins vorweg hab DAoC und WOW jeweils lang genug gezockt WAR ist meiner PERSÖHNLICHEN Meinung nach das beste was es gibt.

Zum Thema ,also war bis jetzt auf Nuln und hab zu Helmgart gewechselt ( jetzt werden auch wieder Scenarios und RVR wieder voll) , weil auf Nuln selbst abends kaum was zustande kommt.......bis jetzt.
Das Game ist grad zwei Monate alt und die bisherigen Probleme werde bestimmt bald behoben.


Wenns mal nen Char transfer gibt holl ich meine Destro chars halt nach Helmgart rüber und wieder ein Problem gelöst :-)

Hersteller lernen halt auch erst was sache ist und wie der Hase läuft nach dem Release. Was Patch häufigkeit und Support anbelangt 
liebe ich WAR (habs noch nicht besser erlebt).

Bin bis jetzt mehr als glücklich mit dem Game und werd es trotz aller STARTSCHWIERIGKEITEN :-) noch lange zocken.

Und alle die hier rumheulen sollen doch wieder hin wo se waren und tagelang farmen und craften und ewig durch die Pampa reisen
wenns spas macht.

Mord rufen und des Krieges blutgen Hund entfesseln.......


----------



## doggystyle (7. November 2008)

Ruby-Rouge schrieb:


> mal ne ganz blöde frage, wasn lvl haste in der zeit gemacht? lvl 10?
> 
> also ich habe ein mount, und ich kannes sogar nutzen, es trägt mich schneller an mein ziel.
> 
> ...



Also wer sich so einen Post erlaubt, sollte wenigstens vorher checken um welches Spiel es geht...

Peinlich!


----------



## Dannydewilde (7. November 2008)

+


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (7. November 2008)

warri22 schrieb:


> Wäre mehr los auf den Servern, wenn alle auf Level 40 wären. Darum sollten die unter Level40 sind auf 39 oder 40 angehoben werden, wenn sie das wollen.



Ok, ich habe auch noch ganz gute Vorschläge, die mit deinem hier zu einem perfekten Warhammer werden könnten:

1. Wenn dein Vorschlag nicht realisierbar ist, sollten die GMs die ohnehin nicht antworten unsere Charaktere einfach währrend wir schlafen hoch zocken.
2. Die GMs stellen jedem das beste equip zur Verfügung, damit wir alle schnell und gleichberechtigt ins RvR können.
3. Die GMs begleiten die Spieler und töten einfach mit einem Consolen-Kill-Befehl alles, was nicht beim ersten mal liegt. Das stell ich mir auch als die Bereicherung im RvR vor. Jede Seite bekommt halt einen, damit es auch ausgeglichen ist.
4. Man fährt die Server Clones einfach runter und zwingt somit die Spieler auf unsere vollen
5. Alle Wälzereinträge sollten freischaltbar sein durch ein Ticket.

Hat jemand noch so tolle Vorschläge?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sry, aber das was du fordert macht das Spiel kaputt. Ich hoffe das wurde etwas deutlich.


----------



## arieos (7. November 2008)

Statistik  gefunden.  

Sieht doch eigentlich nicht so schlecht aus. Ich spiel auf Carroburg, da ist immer was los. rvr, szenarien .. nur PQ Gruppen finden sich selten.


----------



## Helevorn (7. November 2008)

maggog2x schrieb:


> Das Game ist grad zwei Monate alt und die bisherigen Probleme werde bestimmt bald behoben.




immer wieder das nette argument. wie soll warhammer denn die probleme der leeren server beheben?
leute zwingen das game zu kaufen? server clustern, die eben erst geklont wurden?

was bringt es server zu clustern und damit nur schlicht die anmeldezeiten für die bg´s zu erhöhen, weil was anderes
macht ja kaum einer?

Sicher, was Bugs + co. angeht wird es Verbesserungen geben, aber das bringt nicht mehr Leute dazu mal die Szenarien zu verlassen und 
echtes RvR zu machen, weil warum auch? Bg´s bringen mehr Exp+Ruf.

"Das Game ist grad zwei Monate alt und die bisherigen Probleme werde bestimmt bald behoben." Ist Selbstberuhigung das "mal was besser wird", aber wie denn? Es fehlt an Spielern...

Und die werden ab 13.November garantiert auch nicht mehr, da wirds eher noch weit düsterer Aussehen als jetzt schon.

Mein Account läuft im Dezember aus


----------



## Jarwid (7. November 2008)

Wenn die bei Mythic/GOA nicht bald reagieren und was gegen die tote Hose auf vielen Servern tun, dann wars das bald mit diesem ansich hervorragenden Spiel. 

Die Mundproganda ist doch wirklich denkbar schlecht im Moment. Allein die Lektüre dieses Threads würde mich als potentiell Interessierten sofort davon abhalten das Spiel auszuprobieren, schließlich kostets ja nicht nur monatl. Gebühren sondern nochmal rd. 50 eur in der Anschaffung.

Da die beim Start auch mit dem clonen und neueinrichten von Servern extrem schnell waren versteh ich nun nicht, warum das zusammenlegen und abschalten von toten Servern solang aufsich warten lässt?

Grüße
jarwid


----------



## Mikehoof (7. November 2008)

In Hamburg sagt man tschüß :-) @ Helevorn


----------



## Helevorn (7. November 2008)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> In Hamburg sagt man tschüß :-) @ Helevorn



Tschüssi


----------



## Scatach (7. November 2008)

Guten Tag,
von mir ein +
ich spiele auf Egrimm, und da ist es schon arg ausgestorben und auch nicht nur ein meinem Level-Bereich.
Das Spiel an sich ist wirklich sehr schön aber es fehlen einfach die Mitspieler, schade...
zumindest für jede Server-Variante sollte es einen "funktionierenden" Server geben, deshalb wäre ich persönlich für die Zusammenlegung z.B. der beiden offenes RvR/RP-Server
wenn sich die Dinge so weiter entwickeln wie bisher werden immer mehr Leute das Handtuch werfen und das wäre wirklich schade für das Spiel...

gruß
Sca


----------



## Helevorn (7. November 2008)

Scatach schrieb:


> zumindest für jede Server-Variante sollte es einen "funktionierenden" Server geben, deshalb wäre ich persönlich für die Zusammenlegung z.B. der beiden offenes RvR/RP-Server
> gruß
> Sca



Könnte eine Variante sein, zuerst die unnötigen Server bei Rp, Rp/Open RvR, zu jeweils 1 Server zusammenzulegen. 
Ändert aber nix das auch dann weiterhin 90% der Leute in den Szenarien hängen und die Keeps langsam verschimmeln.


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (7. November 2008)

Helevorn schrieb:


> Könnte eine Variante sein, zuerst die unnötigen Server bei Rp, Rp/Open RvR, zu jeweils 1 Server zusammenzulegen.
> Ändert aber nix das auch dann weiterhin 90% der Leute in den Szenarien hängen und die Keeps langsam verschimmeln.



Wenn du dir die Serverstatistiken ansiehst, wirst du schnell erkennen, dass Keepschlachten bei den jetzigen Verhältnissen gar nicht realistisch sind. Zumindest wird eine Seite richtigen Frust mit RvR erleben... und ich behaupte mal zu 80% ist das nicht Zerstörung. In den SCs hat man wenigstens sowas wie gleich starke Fraktionen.


----------



## Helevorn (7. November 2008)

Azmodan_Rexxar schrieb:


> Wenn du dir die Serverstatistiken ansiehst, wirst du schnell erkennen, dass Keepschlachten bei den jetzigen Verhältnissen gar nicht realistisch sind. Zumindest wird eine Seite richtigen Frust mit RvR erleben... und ich behaupte mal zu 80% ist das nicht Zerstörung. In den SCs hat man wenigstens sowas wie gleich starke Fraktionen.



das ist klar und wie soll man die verhältnisse ändern? leute zwingen zur ordung zu wechseln?


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (7. November 2008)

Helevorn schrieb:


> das ist klar und wie soll man die verhältnisse ändern? leute zwingen zur ordung zu wechseln?



Nein aber vielleicht sollte man irgendwas einbauen, womit man NPCs als Verstärkung rufen kann. Ansonsten wird auch nach einem SC nerf, kein Ordler in die Keepschlacht gehen, um sich abschlachten zu lassen. Die Verstärkung müsste dann entsprechend der Verteidung und dem Angriff ermittelt werden. Ansonsten kannst du die Belohnungen etc. noch so hoch skalieren, freiwillig wird keiner sich frustrieren lassen.

Beispiel: Man benötigt 20 oder mehr Ordler, um diese Verstärkung zu "rufen".


----------



## Geige (7. November 2008)

DerTingel schrieb:


> ich sag ja, wenn man keine ahnung hat....



...einfach mals maul halten ja ich weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> ich glaube dein problem mit gw war einfach, du warst nicht selbständig genug. einfach ne gute gilde suchen, und man zieht nie alleine los. in wow spielt man 50-80% solo. in gw fand man für jeden pups jemanden. die kämpfe sind dynamisch. und da man dort nicht mit imba-roxxor-items prollen konnte, ists halt nix für leute die auf sowas wert legen. in gw hat jeder die gleichen chancen, egal wieviel zeit man investiert, und das gefällt halt roxxorkiddies nicht.
> mfg


es stimmt ,meiner ansicht nach zwar nicht alles,was du gesagt hast aber es ist wahr,dass es mein erstes online-rpg war
und ich da 13 jahre alt war,womit ich eher ,da ich bis vor kurzem auch noch kein i-net hatte nicht so wirklich kontaktfreudig war
wie jetzt und somit auch nicht wirklich kontakte zu einer gilde oder zu ingame-freunden hatte!

aber in einem punkt reichts mir dann doch wenn du nur von nem forumsposts
,der wie ich finde nicht provozierend (ok ein bisschen) und nicht auf flame-war getrimmt war
du sofort darauf schließt,dass ich ein imba-rofl-kk-lol-roxxor-epxe-haben-will-kiddy bin/war!

naja lassen wa GW ruhen und machen hier weiter mit WAR

ps:sry für das off-topic!


----------

